
Gocelery: Celery Distributed Task Queue in Go - dsr12
https://shicky.github.io/gocelery/
======
richardknop
I have written a similar library a while ago called machinery.

Though inspired by celery I tried to write it in a more idiomatic Go way.

Currently supports RabbitMQ and Redis brokers and many backends.

[https://github.com/RichardKnop/machinery](https://github.com/RichardKnop/machinery)

------
ben_jones
Really awesome. Definitely going to consider porting some python workers to Go
as our current throughput is suboptimal!

